# Lossless Dts HD Dolby True HD TiVo 4k



## Masterofaudio (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,why TiVo 4k only outputs either 2 channel pcm or dd+ audio, but no other format? I've connected TiVo straightly to my av receiver with HD audio support, but no matter what settings I enter ,it's either no sound or dd+,I tried plex,kodi,vimu,no luck but somehow I found adb commands in Google : 
ADB commands to input:


settings put global audio_mixing 0

settings put global digital_audio_format 3

settings put global digital_audio_subformat 5,6,7,8,13,14,17,18,19

settings put global drc_mode 1

settings put global encoded_surround_output 3

settings put global encoded_surround_output_enabled_formats 5,6,7,8,13,14,17,18,19

settings put global surround_sound_supported 1
and after I entered them, I've got dts HD audio output for 30 seconds in vlc media player, after that it switched back to dts.
So my point is the hardware is capable of outputting HD audio but software doesn't, any ways to fix this issue with adb commands?


----------

